# parity check 2 message during initial boot



## lyna (Sep 14, 2001)

(WIN 98 OS, running on a Pentium Pro processor, 300 ram, Gateway)
When I turn on my computer, as soon as it starts to boot I get this message on an otherwise black screen:

Parity Check 2

and then nothing. I recently moved the computer and took out a network card and put in a telecom modem. That is the only change made to the system. It was working fine before the move and before I switched the network card back to a regular modem. 

Any suggestions
?


thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Parity errors are usually from a memory error. Do you have SIMMS installed that are parity? If one of them is abd you will egt the parity check error. Try taking out the modem to see if you still get the error just in case.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

If you moved the pc the ram may have come loose. Try reseating it and then see if it's ok. You may want to see these:

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/ram/parityBoot-c.html

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/ram/parity-c.html


----------

